# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Prosvjedi u Hrvatskoj

## Aurora*

Danima vec traju prosvjedi protiv Vlade, a medju prosvjednicima zapazila sam da imamo i naseg predstavnika! To je par koji nosi sljedeci transparent:

JACO, PODRŽALA SI MILINOVIĆA
DA DONESE ZAKON O MPO- u, 
SAMO NISI REKLA DA LI ŠALJEMO
RAČUN IZ INOZEMSTVA NA TVOJU
ADRESU.
RAZOČANI PAR SA OGROMNOM 
RATOM KREDITA.


Ja bih se, kao prvo, zeljela zahvaliti tom paru kojeg zaista dozivljavam kao svog predstavnika u ovim prosvjedima i kao nekoga tko je tamo i u moje ime. Svaka vam cast na tome i jedno veliko hvala!  :Naklon: 

Osim toga zeljela bih s otvaranjem ove teme potaknuti mozda jos koga "iz nasih redova" da se pridruzi prosvjedima u svom gradu, sa svojim transparentom, jer mi se cini da je ovo pravo mjesto i pravo vrijeme da izrazimo svoju ogorcenost zbog donosenja Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji.

----------


## amyx

:Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  za par na prosvjedima

----------


## Lucas

:Heart:  svaka čast.....

----------


## Gabi25

Svaka čast ovom paru, i ja bi se rado pridružila prosvjedima ali u mom ih gradu nema. Spremala sam se u Zg ali još nisam otišla, nadam se da ću ipak uspjeti idućih dana

----------


## Pinky

da citiram jednog tipa sa fb:
"Nažalost, prosvjede koriste desničari kako bi  svorili podlogu za neke svoje inicijative koje su sve samo ne  prosperitetne s obzirom da ih većina počiva na Tuđmanizmu. Ljudi urlaju  na sve živo, protiv svega su, prolaze pored HT-ove zgrade s ajfonima na  T-Mobileu i viču "Mudriniću lopove" i tako....šalju se zbunjujuće poruke  i onda se čude kad netko izvana kaže da je to masa koja ne zna što želi  tj. zna samo da želi izbore, a što poslije njih? Bit će nam bolje? Ne  baš...al dobro...nek se ljudi vesele."

ovakvim neartikuliranim šetnjama se ne bi pridružila. svaka čast paru, ali ovo je meni postalo tragikomično.
em se trebalo šetati kad je lopov pobiga i postavio bjeloglavog supa, em se ovdje više ne zna tko pije a tko plaća. jako loše.

----------


## Aurora*

Najlakse je pronaci razlog zasto nesto ne bi. 

Ja mislim da ogromna vecina ljudi u ovoj nasoj drzavi ima itekako dobar razlog za izlazak na ulice i da bi svako sa svojim razlogom to bas sada trebao i napraviti. 

Izbori ce biti prije ili kasnije i to nista ne mjenja pitanje sta nakon izbora. Ali sam zato sigurna da sto prije ova Vlada ode, to bolje.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja sam iskreno šokirana što se tako nešto uspjelo uopće organizirati. i to nekoliko puta. ajde da me i moj narod jednom ugodno iznenadio za promjenu  :Razz: 

ljudima je izgleda pukao film. zahtjevi su neartikulirani zato jer - nema što ovdje biti posebno artikulirano. bila sam na jednom prosvjedu do sad i nakon toga mi je postalo potpuno jasno zašto se tu nema što artikulirati. naime, to je takav ćušpajz potpuno različitih ljudi - ljevičara, desničara, punkera, skinsa, penzića, finih gospođa u srednjim godinama - koji se, za promjenu, međusobno ne časte batinama, uvredljivim komentarima i prijekornim pogledima. predivan prizor. svima je jednostavno pukao film. iako sam mišljenja da je već odavno trebalo doći do puno žešćih prosvjeda, i ovo me ugodno iznenadilo.

naravno da neki pokušavaju sve to iskoristiti za samopromociju i dolazak na vlast, ali unatoč tome - vođe nema. svi ti ljudi se nikad, ali nikad ne bi mogli ujediniti pod istom političkom opcijom. ovo je jednostavno izraz općeg nezadovoljstva građana. nadam se da će ovi prosvjedi utjerati budućoj vladi barem malo strahopoštovanja prema narodu, jer ovi nemaju nit straha nit poštovanja. 

roda bi se svakako trebala aktivno priključiti (ako već nije, no nisam ih zamijetila), ovo je odlična prilika koju bi bilo šteta propustiti.

u svakom slučaju, najgore što možemo učiniti je sjediti doma, gunđati i ništa ne poduzimati.

----------


## RozaGroza

Mislim da je naša država došla do točke kad mirni prosvjedi nema šanse da išta promjene. Za ovakvo stanje kakvo jest, potrebne su veće bune. Pa nek hodaju bezglavo neznajući za što se bore, al barem hodaju, viću, bune se, i davaju do znanja da smo svi skupa nezadovoljni. I da, apsolutno mi je fascinantno da smo se i mi napokon uspjeli organizirati u tolikom broju, mislila sam da se ovaj narod nikad neće pokrenuti.

----------


## gita75

mislim da se s izborima i smjenom vlade ništa neće promijeniti, pa nisam baš euforična.
da imam 20 godina i ja bi prosvjedovala, ovako u to doba kuham ručak za sutra...

----------


## Kadauna

> *
> 
> Najlakse je pronaci razlog zasto nesto ne bi. 
> 
> Ja mislim da ogromna vecina ljudi u ovoj nasoj drzavi ima itekako dobar razlog za izlazak na ulice i da bi svako sa svojim razlogom to bas sada trebao i napraviti.*


potpis na ovo i na plashljivo pile, treba izaći na ulice.. ajmo ljudi, danas Milinović izlazi s rezultatima, naravno po meni jako fingiranima... 

*SRAM IH BILO i njega ali i liječnike koji to šutke trpe!!!*

----------


## mirjana

iskreno, nema šanse da odem na prosvjede dok se  imalo povezuju s Pernarom

tomić je jako dobro opisao ono što i ja mislim:

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...3/Default.aspx

----------


## RozaGroza

Meni je isto Pernar  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pinky

> Najlakse je pronaci razlog zasto nesto ne bi. 
> 
> Ja mislim da ogromna vecina ljudi u ovoj nasoj drzavi ima itekako dobar razlog za izlazak na ulice i da bi svako sa svojim razlogom to bas sada trebao i napraviti. 
> 
> Izbori ce biti prije ili kasnije i to nista ne mjenja pitanje sta nakon izbora. Ali sam zato sigurna da sto prije ova Vlada ode, to bolje.


apsolutno treba izać na ulicu. ali ne ovako, ko zbunjene ovce koje ne znaju ni tko im je pastir niti šta hoće.
a izaći je trebalo kada je ivo pobjegao i apsolutno nedemokratski stavio ovu spodobu na čelo. e ONDA je trebalo obuć najudobnije cipele i dobro ih razgaziti.
drago mi je da im barem netko uznemiruje san (nadam se da im uznemiruje, ako iti malo savjesti imaju) ali isto tako vjerujem da je dosta toga režirano od strane samog hdz-a.
a o organizatoru tzv. fb protesta neću ni trošiti riječi. dovoljne su 4: slučaj za psihijatrijsko promatranje. 

ovako se na žalost vlada ne ruši. ovo je prerazvodnjeno i preneartikulirano. 

inače, živim u mjestu gdje su ljudi ilustracija hrvatske. beskičmenjaci koji su naučili pognuti glavu, ne buniti se. ovdje čak ni krnjo nije osuđen. nemaju ljudi petlje niti kroz zezanciju kritizirati hdzovsku vlast niti na globalnoj a kamo li na lokalnoj razini.
drago mi je da je po hrvatskoj najčešće gorio milinović. barem neka satisfakcija.

----------


## molu

potpis na pinky

----------


## ksena28

uopće nije bitan ni pernar ni artikuliranost zahtjeva, bitna je činjenica da smo se konačno pokrenuli! mi idemo šetati za vikend, ja ću samo od cvjetnog do HDZ-a, muž ide dalje...
dok mi čekamo Che Guevaru prošla baba s kolačima, treba uhvatiti ovaj tramvaj!

----------


## Angie75

Točno sam to i ja htjela reći, napokon smo se trgli iz pasive.
A Pernar ionako više nije percipiran kao nekakav vođa, hvala bogu.

----------


## Pinky

> uopće nije bitan ni pernar ni artikuliranost zahtjeva, bitna je činjenica da smo se konačno pokrenuli! mi idemo šetati za vikend, ja ću samo od cvjetnog do HDZ-a, muž ide dalje...
> dok mi čekamo Che Guevaru prošla baba s kolačima, treba uhvatiti ovaj tramvaj!


bojim se da je baba već odšetala, na žalost.

----------


## petarpan

Ja se slažem s pinky..a bome i sa mirjanom...No prvenstveno sam se došla pokloniti i ovom paru iz prvog posta.
I još ću dodati da mi prvi ,prvi, prvi puta na pamet pada da je možda zaista nekakva agresiva, nasilje, izgleda jedino rješenje... 
 :Undecided:   jer ovih desetak tisuća ljudi što šeće ova vlada pravi budalama. Izvikuju parole a nitko ne reagira... Ne znam..

----------


## Aurora*

Dobro, *Pinky*, sto bi ti htjela? Da svi doma sjedimo skrstenih ruku i cekamo sudnji dan pa sta nam dragibog da ili sto?

Uopce ne kuzim potrebu za tako demotivirajucim komentarima.

Oprosti, sto sam se sada nadovezala na tvoj zadnji post, ali bas me uzrujao, nakon sto me je sada uzrujala Milinoviceva presica.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

pernar je tenkre na kvadrat i kao vođu ga mogu percipirati samo oni koji nikad nisu ni prismrdili prosvjedima već čitaju i slušaju tragikomične osvrte iz naših medija (valjda jedini objektivan i kvalitetno napisan članak o svemu tome sam našla na aljazeeri).

najveći pokazatelj koliko je voda došla do grla je upravo to što oni koji bi se inače ubijali sad prosvjeduju zajedno.

----------


## petarpan

Ali čime mi njima "prijetimo"? Ako ne odeš sa vlasti nastavit ćemo urlati da si čobanica?
Mi pratimo prosvjednike po Vukovarskoj i uvijek nas oduševi ta silina i snaga...poslije tih emocija ja se ispušem kao probušeni balon jer vidim i znam svrhu..ali nema katapulta da to sve prebaci na trg Sv.Marka  :Undecided:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

i ja sam skeptična oko mogućeg uspjeha mirnih prosvjeda, ali i to je za hrvatski robovski mentalitet u kombinaciji sa mojojguzicijedobroazatuđumebašbriga mentalitetom već jaaaaakoooooo velika stvar, tako da i to pozdravljam.

----------


## petarpan

Pile, ja se slažem, međutim, mislim da je upravo tu negdje i poanta neartikuliranosti. Što to MI SVI točno želimo?  Da HDZ ode? Ali nećemo ni SDP! Koga ćemo onda? HNS? Ne, ni njih nećemo!  Kužiš me? Prvo to a onda kako ćemo šetnjom doći do toga..

----------


## Pinky

> Dobro, *Pinky*, sto bi ti htjela? Da svi doma sjedimo skrstenih ruku i cekamo sudnji dan pa sta nam dragibog da ili sto?
> 
> Uopce ne kuzim potrebu za tako demotivirajucim komentarima.
> 
> Oprosti, sto sam se sada nadovezala na tvoj zadnji post, ali bas me uzrujao, nakon sto me je sada uzrujala Milinoviceva presica.


nikako nisam za sjedenje skrštenih ruku. bunila sam se protiv x stvari, bila u povorkama, pisala pisma...
užas je ovo što nam se događa, ali je i užas što ne vidim kvalitetno rješenje. nitko ga ne vidi, čini se.
šetati se zbog šetnje mi nije rješenje. 'ajte ća sa vlasti!! slažem se. i ja bi najradije da ih nema i da ne slušam ove laži ko danas na presici. ali tko će doći? tko?? e to mene muči...
cili život izlazim na glasanja, odradim svoje, trudim se na sve načine biti aktivna.
ali u zemlji gdje 70% ljudi (kladim se - više od polovice šetača) nema volje ni želje niti izaći na izbore, niti iskrižati u#ranu listu, pa kad bude 70% iskrižanih listića da se netko zapita zašto - ove mi se šetnje čine jednako produktivne ko pljuvanje po vlasti a neodlaženje na izbore.

sori ako sam demotivirajuća, to je jednostavno moje mišljenje. od početnog ushićenja što se ipak nešto pomaklo, što su ljudi izašli van - štufalo me. 
tu se od stabala ne vidi šuma.
pernar je to iskoristio za vlastitu promidžbu, bbb za potuć se, dragovoljci za pljunit po josipoviću, slijedeća grupa za zalit prostorije hdz-a bojom, slijedeći za urlanje i na sdp, hns (ili hss?) zgrade....
tko tu koga?? nema kolektivnih zahtjeva, nema jasnih poruka, ničega.
neću više demotivirati nikoga, ali to je moje mišljenje.

----------


## Pinky

> Pile, ja se slažem, međutim, mislim da je upravo tu negdje i poanta neartikuliranosti. Što to MI SVI točno želimo?  Da HDZ ode? Ali nećemo ni SDP! Koga ćemo onda? HNS? Ne, ni njih nećemo!  Kužiš me? Prvo to a onda kako ćemo šetnjom doći do toga..


o ovome ja pričam.
dragovoljci na svoje prosvjede dovode tipa kojemu je kradeze dao pola milje eura da ne pjeva za protivničku stranku.
i on se pojavi na prosvjedima koji bi trebali biti prosvjedi protiv vlasti.
jel samo ja tu vidim sprd?

edit - da odgovorim što bih htjela: da ljudi izlaze na izbore. 100% a ne 30%. vjeruj mi da tada politička slika ne bi ovako izgledala. ja bi da se uvede obaveza glasanja. pa iskrižaj listić ako nećeš za nikoga glasati. ali izađi. najjači su mi ovi što pljuju po kosorici a nisu našli shodno izaći na izbore.

----------


## lola_34

> dobro, *pinky*, sto bi ti htjela? Da svi doma sjedimo skrstenih ruku i cekamo sudnji dan pa sta nam dragibog da ili sto?
> 
> Uopce ne kuzim potrebu za tako demotivirajucim komentarima.


x




> uopće nije bitan ni pernar ni artikuliranost zahtjeva, bitna je činjenica da smo se konačno pokrenuli!
> 
> Dok mi čekamo che guevaru prošla baba s kolačima, treba uhvatiti ovaj tramvaj!


x

----------


## molu

i opet X na pinky. od riječi do riječi. Sorry ak to ljuti, ali čisto sumnjam da će netko zbog motivirajućih ili demotivirajućih postova ići ili ne ići u prosvjed...

----------


## lola_34

Pa ne znam, meni je super da smo se uopće pokrenuli i da se nešto događa, a ne da samo sjedimo prekriženih ruku i žalimo se.

Slažem se da možda nije sve savršeno organizirano, ali je bolje od ičeg. Možda se ipak nešto promijeni.

Uostalom, što nam preostaje nego mirni prosvjedi?

Ako netko ima bolju ideju, go ahead! Predložite šta i kako.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ono što mi svi želimo nije dovođenje neke određene stranke na vlast već poštivanje dostojanstva hrvatskih građana, poboljšanje socijalne politike, iskorjenjivanje korupcije i adekvatno sankcioniranje lopova, poticanje proizvodnje općenito, otvaranje radnih mjesta, dostupnost obrazovanja bez obzira na imovinski status, milinovića na kolac  :Razz: , stati na rep bankama, osigurati ljudima mogućnost da normalno žive (što je opet vezano za radna mjesta i dostupnost obrazovanja).... lista je kilometarska.

poanta je u tome da je narodu dosta i da se napokon sjetio to i pokazati. jer dok šutimo i trpimo, oni još i više kradu jer vide da se nitko ne buni. ovim prosvjedima našoj vladi pada kredibilitet i to ne samo u hrvatskoj. ne znam kako vama, ali jacino izbjegavanje ove teme meni djeluje prilično... hm... indikativno. kao da se malo ukakila, a zaboravila rezervnu pelenu. i kao što već rekoh, ovo je i odlično upozorenje budućoj vladi. samo da sve ne zamre.

jer sjedeći i kritizirajući ćemo postići jedno veliko ništa. ovako barem postoji neka šansa za poboljšanje.

----------


## ksena28

> milinovića na kolac


 :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

> ono što mi svi želimo *nije dovođenje neke određene stranke na vlast* već poštivanje dostojanstva hrvatskih građana, poboljšanje socijalne politike, iskorjenjivanje korupcije i adekvatno sankcioniranje lopova, poticanje proizvodnje općenito, otvaranje radnih mjesta, dostupnost obrazovanja bez obzira na imovinski status, milinovića na kolac , stati na rep bankama, osigurati ljudima mogućnost da normalno žive (što je opet vezano za radna mjesta i dostupnost obrazovanja).... lista je kilometarska.
> 
> poanta je u tome da je narodu dosta i da se napokon sjetio to i pokazati. jer dok šutimo i trpimo, oni još i više kradu jer vide da se nitko ne buni. ovim prosvjedima našoj vladi pada kredibilitet i to ne samo u hrvatskoj. ne znam kako vama, ali jacino izbjegavanje ove teme meni djeluje prilično... hm... indikativno. kao da se malo ukakila, a zaboravila rezervnu pelenu. i kao što već rekoh, ovo je i odlično upozorenje budućoj vladi. samo da sve ne zamre.
> 
> jer sjedeći i kritizirajući ćemo postići jedno veliko ništa. ovako barem postoji neka šansa za poboljšanje.


na prvi dio- listu (kod koje je sve na mistu, da se razumimo) moje je pitanje - a tko će to napraviti? dakle želimo da ovi odu, tj. da se održe izbori. na žalost, bojim se da nemamo nekog jakog pandana toj zločinačkoj organizaciji koji bi mogao preuzeti vlast. milanović mi je žešće razočarenje, npr.

meni je drago da se ljudi šetaju, da se razumimo. samo se bojim da zbog neartikuliranosti oni ne povuku vodu na svoj mlin. toga me je strah. prepredeni su to igrači. oni ne lažu, oni samo ponekad ne govore istinu. a onda budale diljem hr popuše i tu "istinu" jer im se plasira preko očišćenog htv-a kojeg JA plaćam, mamu li im...
a bojim se da će nas vani više doživljavati kao egipat ili libiju, nego kao ozbiljnu zemlju. neki dole u hr se bune, a nikoga nije briga zašto se oni bune. eto kako nas vide izvana. iskreno, isto ko što smo mi gledali na egipat.

----------


## petarpan

Ja se, pile,  i opet slažem sa ovim tvojim zadnjim postom..jer i ja bih to htjela..svi bismo..I sad zašto ja držim palce u zrak za ove prosvjede, a s druge strane čangrizam i zašto se pobogu mogu potpisati pod pinky?
Zato što mislim (ja osobno mislim) da je pinky u pravu kad zbori o neartikuliranosti. Čime mi to prijetimo? Vičemo a nitko nas ne čuje doli sami sebe. Jesmo li dali kakav uvjet, izrekli što želimo, izgurali iz mase onih tisuća nekoga tko nas je u stanju artikulirati, postaviti zahtjeve, prijetiti...? Ponuditi drugom kraju stola naša traženja, uvjete, bilo što. Nismo. Po meni je to neartikuliranost o kojoj pinky govori. Nitko ne čuje jer nema što čuti, u tome je problem. 
Ok, apsolutno se slažem i drago mi je, jesmo, pokrenuli smo se. Stvar skoro pa ravna čudu. Nažalost, pokrenuli smo se tako da se samo trljamo tamo gdje nas svrbi, umjesto da dobro isčohamo to mjesto  :Undecided: 
Eto to je ono što mene "smeta" oko tih prosvjeda

----------


## Pinky

sad ja potpisujem petarpan.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

past ću na ispitu danas zbog ove teme  :Razz: 

što se hrt-a i njihovih izbljuvaka tiče, naišla sam na odličan komentar na stranicama radničke borbe pod naslovom Hoćemo bolje danas!, pa ukoliko nekog zanima...

zapad nas doživljava kao propalu zemlju koja je leglo korupcije i kriminala, što i JESMO. eh sad, ako je zapadu draža takva zemlja od propale zemlje koja je leglo korupcije i kriminala ali u kojoj se narod bori za promjenu, doista ne znam što će nam takav zapad uopće. uostalom, ne bi li bilo logično da prvo poradimo na stabilizaciji situacije unutar zemlje, a tek onda krenemo razmišljati o nekakvim unijama? osim toga, prosvjeduje se i u francuskoj, grčkoj, engleskoj.... i to puuuuuno žešće nego kod nas. ali bitno da smo mi huligani.

----------


## petarpan

ajde učit, onda..sutra ćeš nam pisat  :Wink: 



p.s. jesam već rekla da bi možda bilo bolje da zapravo JESMO huligani ?  :Undecided:

----------


## taca70

Kad su prosvjedi za vikend, ne pratim situaciju? Obzirom da se radi o opcem nezadovoljstvu naroda, a ja sam danas posebno nezadovoljna i da ne velim kakva zbog Milinoviceve presice, zelim izaci i pokazati svoje nezadovoljstvo a ne dozvoliti da me on opet ....... u zdrav mozak. Nadam se da cemo MM i ja imati drustvo.

----------


## jasna09

Taj transparent je naš ali mi to nismo napravili radi Pernara, ne doživljavamo ga kao vođu. Smatramo da je ovo trenutno jedini način da, ako Bog pomogne, postanemo kamenčić u lažetinoj cipeli. Slali smo mu svi mail-e, Jaci također, Josipoviću, i nitko nam nije čak ni odgovorio. Šta drugo možemo učiniti nego otići na ulice? Znam da ova šetnja neče dovesti do momentalnih izbora ali poruke možemo slati prema vladajućim i iskazati svoje nezadovoljstvo. Možda sam naivna, demokraciju moramo razvijati jer ju još uvijek nemamo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo Jasna, svaka čast na podvigu

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> Taj transparent je naš ali mi to nismo napravili radi Pernara, ne doživljavamo ga kao vođu. Smatramo da je ovo trenutno jedini način da, ako Bog pomogne, postanemo kamenčić u lažetinoj cipeli. Slali smo mu svi mail-e, Jaci također, Josipoviću, i nitko nam nije čak ni odgovorio. Šta drugo možemo učiniti nego otići na ulice? Znam da ova šetnja neče dovesti do momentalnih izbora ali poruke možemo slati prema vladajućim i iskazati svoje nezadovoljstvo. Možda sam naivna, demokraciju moramo razvijati jer ju još uvijek nemamo.


 :Klap:  jasna! nadam se da će vam ih se još pridružiti.

(i nisam pala ispit, 30 od 35  :Razz: )

----------


## jasna09

> Kad su prosvjedi za vikend, ne pratim situaciju.


Prosvjedi su svaki drugi dan, bili su jučer ( kad je naš transparenr na žalost bio jedini), ponovo su u četvrtak. pa subota nadam se.....

----------


## šniki

*jasna09* svaka vam čast, tako i treba!!! Nosite taj transparent zbog sebe, zbog vas, jer stvarno je situacija bezizlazna....čovjek ne zna kako dalje, kako do svog sna!!

----------


## BHany

jasna i od mene naklon tebi i tvom mužu

doista mislim da bi bilo lijepo na slijedećem prosvjedu vidjeti 200 sličnih transparenata grupiranih u jednu hodajuću skupinu ...pogotovo nakon dnašanje presice - kao odgovor na nju
razmislite o tome...

----------


## corinaII

Evo i ja sam baš bila pričala o tome kako na ulici kad su prosvjedi vidim razne transparente protiv vlade i HDZ-a, a nas kojih se tiče ovaj stramotni zakon ima puno a nigdje ne vidim transparente
Danas je prosvjed bio i u Zadru i ja sam izašla........moj transparent je izašao u novinama na netu pa vam evo stavljam par sličica da ih vidite 
http://www.znet.hr/wp-content/galler...-cotric-13.jpg
http://www.znet.hr/wp-content/galler...-cotric-27.jpg
http://www.znet.hr/wp-content/galler...-cotric-28.jpg

----------


## anna24

Čitajući postove, vidim da ste svi nekako u pravu. Super je to što smo se, kao narod, konačno malo pokrenuli, ali opet, što ćemo postići, to je drugi par rukavica.
Ono što se sad traži, to je datum izbora, jer izgleda da jedino vlada zna kad su slijedeći izbori. Druga stvar, mislim da se traže prijevremeni izbori. Isto tako, koga staviti na vlast??? HDZ je krao do sad, uništili su i rasprodali sve što je RH imala... a kad se samo sjetim izbora prije par godina, al su ljudi klicali Sanaderu i bodrili ga u njegovim lažima, a sad pljuju po njemu. HDZ je od samog početka bila stranka lopova i lažljivaca. Htjeli su samostalnu i suverenu Hrvatsku, a sad žele u EU, pa onda smo mogli ostati i u Jugoslaviji, koliko čujem po pričama, bolje se živjelo za vrijeme Tita nego sad.

Ono što bi trebalo je srušiti HDZ, a to se neće napraviti tako da svi sjedimo doma skrštenih ruku i pljujemo po prosvjednicima i po vlasti i čudimo se kako ima malo ljudi na ulicama...a druga stvar, tko god da dođe na vlast, treba mu dati vremena da se vidi što će korisno i pametno napraviti za ovu državu. Ako se vidi da pomaka nema, rušiti i njih. Sve se može kad se hoće, samo treba vjerovat, i biti uporan a ne kao moj očuh koji ni jednom nije bio na prosvjedu, sav je sretan kad prosvjedi počnu, a kada mi velim koliko se ljudi sakupilo, onda počne pljuvat po onima koji sjede doma, a zapravo je i on jedan od njih.
Istina, ni ja nisam bila na prosvjedima, ali jedini razlog tome je što za 12 tj. trebam roditi, no da nisam trudna, bila bi u prvim redovima....

----------


## SikaPika

> da citiram jednog tipa sa fb:
> "Nažalost, prosvjede koriste desničari kako bi  svorili podlogu za neke svoje inicijative koje su sve samo ne  prosperitetne s obzirom da ih većina počiva na Tuđmanizmu. Ljudi urlaju  na sve živo, protiv svega su, prolaze pored HT-ove zgrade s ajfonima na  T-Mobileu i viču "Mudriniću lopove" i tako....šalju se zbunjujuće poruke  i onda se čude kad netko izvana kaže da je to masa koja ne zna što želi  tj. zna samo da želi izbore, a što poslije njih? Bit će nam bolje? Ne  baš...al dobro...nek se ljudi vesele."
> 
> ovakvim neartikuliranim šetnjama se ne bi pridružila. svaka čast paru, ali ovo je meni postalo tragikomično.
> em se trebalo šetati kad je lopov pobiga i postavio bjeloglavog supa, em se ovdje više ne zna tko pije a tko plaća. jako loše.


Potpis, apsolutni!

----------


## SikaPika

> užas je ovo što nam se događa, ali je i užas što ne vidim kvalitetno rješenje. nitko ga ne vidi, čini se.


Rješenje je krenuti od sebe. 
SAda ću vjerojatno biti ispljuvana do neba i nazad, ali neka, primam sve udarce. 

Prosvjednici gađaju zgradu Vlade (koliko sam skužial) jajima? Pored toliko sirotinje oni bacaju hranu?
Poljoprivrednici se bune radi poskupljenja goriva i onda izlaze na ceste traktorima i troše to isto gorivo?
Pinky je spomenula mobitele i ostale gadgete. 
Poznajem nekoliko mladih ljudi koji neće konobariti za 3.500 kuna. 
Poznajem starije ljude koji će radije živjeti od socijalne pomoći nego spremati tuđu kuću 4 sata, 5 dana tjedno za 1.100 kuna. 
Poznajem ljude koji su u debelim minusima, posao im visi o tome hoće li se novom vlasniku prdnuti pa sve prodati ili ne, pred mirovinu su - dakle nema više zaposlenja - no i dalje kupuju gomiletinu gluposti, odjeće, đinđi, voze se na relaciji koju bi pješke prošli za 20 minuta. 
Poznajem "poljoprivrednike" koji na kontu kojejakvih zemljišta koja uopće ne obrađuju dobivaju poticaje. 
Poznajem poljoprivrednike koji siju žito jer su tako radili njihovi didovi i pradidovi pa se onda bune što je cijena niska, a žito nikome ne treba. Pa šta ne zasadite kupine, a ne, mi smo naučili žito i ko vas je*e, nećemo mi riskirati. 
I još puno, puno primjera. 

Naravno, korupcija je kod nas toliko pustila pipke da će biti jako teško iskorjeniti ju. Ali tko je za to kriv? Je li korupcija pala s Marsa? Podmiti doktora, tetu u vrtiću, direktora firme... naš je mentalitet takav.
A to što se bunimo, majmun radi što majmun vidi! Pa kad svi idu glasati za Ivu, idem i ja. Kad svi idu rušit' KOsoricu, idem i ja. 
I zaista, koga izabrati? Milanovića punog mržnje i gorčine? Prekorumpiranog Čačića? Glavaša? Evo, i Đapić nam se vraća na političku scenu!
Pa tko voli nek' izvoli. 
I samo zato sam za ulazak u EU jer mislim da kada im pristupimo da će ipak biti malo lakše. Pa kad se sami ne znamo skulirati, valjda će oni znati. 

Eto, a sad pružam oba obraza.

----------


## anna24

SikaPika- sve što si naveo je u redu. no isto tako i ja znam suprotne primjere. 
Znam mlade koji žele raditi a nitko ne štiti njihova prava, već oni rade, za mjesec dana dobiju otkaz i ne isplati im se plaća.
Također znam mlade perspektivne ljude koji traže pomoć kako bi zaposlili još ljudi i otvorili koju tvornicu, no od države ne dobiju nikakvu pomoć. Pomoć dobivaju oni koji već ionako imaju previše.
Iskreno, lakše je živjeti od socijalne pomoći jer i ona je jednaka radu od osam sati dnevno, a svi znamo da je lakše biti doma sa djecom nego raditi, živcirati se za iste novce. 
Što se tiče ulaska u EU, tu sam apsolutno protiv, jer ako se pogleda financijska statistika zemalja koje su ušle u EU i Hrvatske, može se vidjeti da smo ipak ispred njih. Većina zemalja EU je pred bankrotom ili su već bankrot i proglasile. Isto tako će biti i nama, a kad uđemo u EU nema više domaćeg špekeca, kobasica, domaćeg sira i vrhnja i da ne nabrajam dalje. Naša zemlja je ionako u banani, a ulazak u EU bi nas totalno pokopao.

Ono što treba sa vlašću raditi jest, birati i rušiti ako ne valjaju!!!!

----------


## ksena28

Evo *SikaPika,* ti vibraš za mir u Libiji, drago mi je zbog toga i to je lijepa gesta. Lijepo je što si ti tako neopterećena... Blago ti se... 

Meni visi puno stvari... Od činjenice da je na snazi Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji zbog kojeg smo kao par poniženi do granice koju nitko tko želi diejte ne bi smio biti, .... do tog da ja i dalje moram plaćat krizni porez a bit ću rodilja uskoro ..... do činjenice da zbog neprovedenog gospodarskog oporavka ove nesposobne vlade možda izgubim posao i firmu dok sam na porodiljnom ... pa nadalje do činjenice da imam kredit za stan sa kamatom do neba... ili ovo: da je gorivo 10 kuna sad kad je barel 104 dolara (a bio je prije 2 godine 147 dolara pa je gorivo bilo 8 kuna) .... do činjenice da znam OSOBNO ZNAM da se i danas izvlači novac iz javnih poduzeća.... i da ne nabrajam dalje... a imam što nabrajati...

da, nema dobrih političkih opcija, ali zar to znači da moram šutiti?
da, ljudi su pokvareni, neki ne žele raditi? pitaj radnice Kamenskog šta one misle o tome? ili moju mamu koja je nakon otkaza u banci godinama gulila blagajnu u Konzumu za 2000 kn...
pitaj penziće koji kopaju po kantama za smeće?

Umjesto za vibraš za Libijce vibraj za svoju djecu i bližnje da im se zbog nepromišljenosti vlasti kroz 10 - 20 godina u Hrvatskoj ne dogodi puno gori scenarij od onog kojeg režira Gadafi... a moglo bi... prisjeti se samo našeg javnog duga...

----------


## s3ja

SikaPika, istina je da je naš mentalitet takav, barem većine nas. Neprilagodljiv, naučen da se država briga za nas, pasivan...No ima i onih koji mu se odupiru i njih treba podržati. Zato vjerujem da treba podržati i ove prosvjede. Zašto? Prosvjedi su najnormalniji, suvremen, moderan, demokratski ii zdrav izraz nezadovoljstva nekog naroda. Ja bi se juako, ali stvarno jako zabrinula za zdravlje naše nacije da nije započelo sa prosvjedima!
Pernar, kakav god da je, ne smatram ga vođom (kao ni većina prosvjednika), on je samo bio taj koji je povukao okidač. Ostalo je krenulo samo....Al isto tako smatram, da je ušao u povijest  :Wink:  i svaka mu čast na hrabrosti da pokrene buđenje uspavalih Hrvata.

Nekako mi se čini da svi vi koji niste baš na strani toga što se sad prosvjeduje, iako ste svjesni teške situacije u zemlji, loše politike, krađa...svi vi imate svoje poslove, redovite plaće, uglavnom dobro sređenu socioekonomsku sliku. Znate li da je većina ljudi koja je izašla na prosvjede u mojem gradu (a skupilo ih se preko 1000) su zapravo ljudi koji su unazad godinu dana dobili otkaze, koji rade, a već nekoliko mjeseci nisu primili plaću (a doma imaju djecu kojoj treba platiti vrtić, kupiti kruh...). Bili su tu i penzići i situirani stariji ljudi koji su došli izraziti svoje nezadovoljstvo i dati svoj glas boljoj budućnosti, ne radi sebe, već radi svoje djece i unuka! Mladi , koji su se okupili u nešto manjem broju, pretpostavljam da su došli jer im se perspektiva i budućnost koja ih čeka, ne čini baš najsjajnijom...

Zato je normalna ta neartikuliranost, kako je nazivate. Među prosvjednicima su se našli ljudi iz različitih miljea, različitih dobi, sa različitim nezadovoljstvima (osim gore nabrojanih, evo i primjer Jasne, kojoj svaka čast, pa nezaposleni, pa branitelji koji se osjećaju izdanima...)...
Ali jedno je kod svih njih jasno artikulirano : dosta im je svima da su političke elite okrenute samo prema svojim guzicama! Stvarno se ne čini da itko od njih više čuje glas naroda. I zato su tu prosvjedi da to promijene.

----------


## mare41

> Kad su prosvjedi za vikend, ne pratim situaciju? Obzirom da se radi o opcem nezadovoljstvu naroda, a ja sam danas posebno nezadovoljna i da ne velim kakva zbog Milinoviceve presice, zelim izaci i pokazati svoje nezadovoljstvo a ne dozvoliti da me on opet ....... u zdrav mozak. Nadam se da cemo MM i ja imati drustvo.


 Aurora*, corina, jasna, taca, bit će nas još u subotu...nadam se  puno više nego što sad trenutno mislimo.

----------


## ksena28

I znate šta me jako smeta, kao ti prosvjedi će ugrozit turističku sezonu... C'mom man!!!!!!!!!! Pa toliko se prosvjedovalo u Francuskoj, Italiji i nikom ništa, a sad će neki prestrašeni turisti zbog zagrebačkih šetnjica i par parola radije ići u Italiju, Crnu Goru...

----------


## lola_34

> I znate šta me jako smeta, kao ti prosvjedi će ugrozit turističku sezonu... C'mom man!!!!!!!!!! Pa toliko se prosvjedovalo u Francuskoj, Italiji i nikom ništa, a sad će neki prestrašeni turisti zbog zagrebačkih šetnjica i par parola radije ići u Italiju, Crnu Goru...


X

Kaj bi sad mi trebali: ne prosvjedovati i biti uviđavni da se 'jadni turisti ne uplaše'?

----------


## plashljivo_pile

pokušavaju zastrašiti javnost. sjećate se kad su htjeli kažnjavati ljude koji kopaju po smeću u potrazi za bocama jer narušavaju sliku zagreba? ista stvar. samo što se tu uporno ignorira činjenica da je prosvjedovanje i kopanje po smeću samo posljedica, a ono što doista treba liječiti su uzroci.

----------


## jasna09

Htjela sam reći da su i danas prosvjedi u 18h, ajmo van, ne moramo čekati subotu. Vjerujem da na žalost imamo toliko poruka za lažetu da bi ih svaki dan mogli nositi. MM i ja smo i danas na Cvjetnom kod kokica i stvarno se nadamo da nećemo biti jedini sa porukom za Milinovića i njegove statistike. 

Ajmo žene, muževi, ajmo van........ajmo postati kamenčić u cipeli vrlog nam ministra

----------


## taca70

Nas par koka iz 39+ se dogovara za subotu jer nam je tako lakse uskladiti obaveze ali nadamo se da ce nam se pridruziti jos parova koji nisu u nasem klubu.

----------


## petarpan

S3ja, samo ispravak netočnog navoda: mislim da tu nema nas/vas/njih/onih koji nisu,kako kažeš, na strani prosvjeda, samo imamo malo drukčije viđenje stvari.
I onda kažeš da su tu prosvjedi da se čuje glas naroda. E pa baš to ti je to...Od cijele šume koju "mi" nazivamo neartikuliranost ne čuje se ništa. Nažalost.

A turistička sezona..Ih! Eto srećom po nas 'rvate 75% smanjeni booking za Tunis i 50% za Egipat, slit će se u Tursku i lijepu našu. Bajs to dobro zna..štogod on nama pričao o tome

----------


## gala1979

Jeste skužile kako se Hebrang živ s*a*o kad su mu došli pred kuću prosvjednici. Kaže "rulja mu plaši unuke". Šta mislite tako posjetiti Šimunića ili Milinovića?

----------


## Pinky

> Evo *SikaPika,* ti vibraš za mir u Libiji, drago mi je zbog toga i to je lijepa gesta. Lijepo je što si ti tako neopterećena... Blago ti se... 
> 
> Meni visi puno stvari... Od činjenice da je na snazi Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji zbog kojeg smo kao par poniženi do granice koju nitko tko želi diejte ne bi smio biti, .... do tog da ja i dalje moram plaćat krizni porez a bit ću rodilja uskoro ..... do činjenice da zbog neprovedenog gospodarskog oporavka ove nesposobne vlade možda izgubim posao i firmu dok sam na porodiljnom ... pa nadalje do činjenice da imam kredit za stan sa kamatom do neba... ili ovo: da je gorivo 10 kuna sad kad je barel 104 dolara (a bio je prije 2 godine 147 dolara pa je gorivo bilo 8 kuna) .... do činjenice da znam OSOBNO ZNAM da se i danas izvlači novac iz javnih poduzeća.... i da ne nabrajam dalje... a imam što nabrajati...
> 
> da, nema dobrih političkih opcija, ali zar to znači da moram šutiti?
> da, ljudi su pokvareni, neki ne žele raditi? pitaj radnice Kamenskog šta one misle o tome? ili moju mamu koja je nakon otkaza u banci godinama gulila blagajnu u Konzumu za 2000 kn...
> pitaj penziće koji kopaju po kantama za smeće?
> 
> Umjesto za vibraš za Libijce vibraj za svoju djecu i bližnje da im se zbog nepromišljenosti vlasti kroz 10 - 20 godina u Hrvatskoj ne dogodi puno gori scenarij od onog kojeg režira Gadafi... a moglo bi... prisjeti se samo našeg javnog duga...


teško je ovo čitati...na žalost, istinito za mnoge od nas.

ovo što je rekla bhany bi bilo lipo - grupirati se, sa transparentima, kao reakcija na sve laži koje je jučer izgovorio i posprdni stav kojima nam se obraća.
sika, i ti kao i mnoge, krivo ste me razumjele. nisam PROTIV prosvjeda, dapače. ja sam za jasne poruke.
a ovo što bhany predlaže, pogotovo nakon jučerašnje presice je i te kako jasna poruka dijela stanovnika hr prema kojoj se ponaša ko prema zadnjoj stoki.

----------


## ljube

Poruka prosvjeda je u potpunosti jasna i artikulirana-odlazak vlade i prijevremeni izbori.Mi prosvjednici točno znamo što želimo i to je naša zajednička poruka.
Mi nemamo zajedničku političku platformu  i ne pripadamo istoj političkoj struji,ali je činjenica da je ova vlada toliko loša da je uspjela ujedjediniti doslovce sve interesne skupine,osim uskog kruga kojem odgovara takva vlada.
Smisao prosvjeda nije davanje zajedničke političke platforme,već raspisivanje novih izbora,a kad se raspišu novi izbori bit će vrijeme za politizaciju.
Zajednički je cilj stvaranje "kritične mase" da valda mora ustuknuti i zato je bitno držanje kontinuiranog pritiska na vladu svaki drugi dan.
Prema tome smatram da su zahtjevi vrlo artikulirani.

----------


## Pinky

hvala ljube na objašnjenju. kad se tako sroči, vidim smisao.

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo i ja sam baš bila pričala o tome kako na ulici kad su prosvjedi vidim razne transparente protiv vlade i HDZ-a, a nas kojih se tiče ovaj stramotni zakon ima puno a nigdje ne vidim transparente
> Danas je prosvjed bio i u Zadru i ja sam izašla........moj transparent je izašao u novinama na netu pa vam evo stavljam par sličica da ih vidite 
> http://www.znet.hr/wp-content/galler...-cotric-13.jpg
> http://www.znet.hr/wp-content/galler...-cotric-27.jpg
> http://www.znet.hr/wp-content/galler...-cotric-28.jpg


*corinaII* bravo i hvala! 




> Aurora*, corina, jasna, taca, bit će nas još u subotu...nadam se  puno više nego što sad trenutno mislimo.





> doista mislim da bi bilo lijepo na slijedećem prosvjedu vidjeti 200 sličnih transparenata grupiranih u jednu hodajuću skupinu ...pogotovo nakon dnašanje presice - kao odgovor na nju
> razmislite o tome...





> Nas par koka iz 39+ se dogovara za subotu jer nam je tako lakse uskladiti obaveze ali nadamo se da ce nam se pridruziti jos parova koji nisu u nasem klubu.



Jako me vesele ovi postovi!  :Very Happy: 

Tako nesto sam prizeljkivala kada sam otvorila ovu temu.  :Smile: 

Ja bih isla danas na prosvjed u Rijeci (danas je i u Rijeci, zar ne? Ne uspjevam pronaci informaciju...). Ima li jos tko zainteresiran za Rijeku?

Pomoc oko natpisa na transparetnu je vise nego dobrodosla!

----------


## Aurora*

U Rijeci danas izgleda ipak nema prosvjeda, nego samo u Zagrebu. Ali su zato prosvjedi u subotu diljem Hrvatske. Taman dovoljno vremena da se pripremimo.

----------


## taca70

A da otvorimo pobrojavanje na potpomognutoj?Cini mi se da je tamo uocljivije.

----------


## mare41

aj taco otvaraj, i piši da je rendes u zg kraj kokica :Smile: , a oćemo da rijeka, split i zg imaju iste ili slične  transparente

----------


## vikki

Kojih kokica  :Confused:

----------


## mare41

vikki, jasna09 je pisala da će biti kod aparata za kokice na Cvjetnom,

----------


## vikki

Sorry, nisam sve čitala.

----------


## linalena

U subotu ne mogu ali danas se pridružujem, u 6 kod kokica. Jedino što ne mogu donjeti transparent sa sobom jer dolazim sa posla u školi, al mogu neki pridržavat i biti glasna, ooo to mogu

----------


## SikaPika

Ma jasno, nisam ja protiv prosvjeda, dapače! 
Uvijek bih stala uz radnice Kamenskog, sindikate školstva, poljoprivrednike...
No, ovo što se sada događa u Hrvatskoj mi nema smisla utoliko što ne vidim rješenje. 
Pa gle, ja sama sam izgubila posao dok sam bila na porodiljnom jer se u firmi kralo i na kraju sve propalo. U firmi (novinama) gdje se ukazivalo na propuste drugih. I sama sam bila glupa jer sam šutjela. 
No, ne sviđa mi se način i ljudi koji stoje u prvim redovima ovih prosvjeda. 
U Osijeku mladež HDSSB-a (Glavaševa stranka) gađa zgradu u kojoj je HDZ, a ljudi iz iste te dvije stranke su prije 20 godina privatizirali većinu osječkih tvornica koje sada zjape prazne, ljudi na birou, nigdje se ne mogu zaposliti. I onda će opet isti ti koji galame na ulici glasati na idućim izborima za Glavaševu stranku. E to se meni ne sviđa. 
Čuj, mi živimo od muževe, prosvjetarske plaće od koje dvije trećine ode na kredit i režije. Pa mi je blago, da. 

I ok je prosvjedima rušiti neke zakone, zahtjevati bolja prava radnika i sl., ali rušiti vladu na ovaj način je meni bezveze. KOliko bi samo koštali novi izbori? A onaj tko bi došao na čelo te vlade, što bi nam ponudio? Početak od nule. 
Do ovog stanja nije došlo preko noći, pustimo neka vrijeme odradi svoje. I budimo kritični, da, krenuvši od sebe.

----------


## SikaPika

> Evo *SikaPika,* ti vibraš za mir u Libiji, drago mi je zbog toga i to je lijepa gesta. Lijepo je što si ti tako neopterećena... Blago ti se... 
> 
> 
> Umjesto za vibraš za Libijce vibraj za svoju djecu i bližnje da im se zbog nepromišljenosti vlasti kroz 10 - 20 godina u Hrvatskoj ne dogodi puno gori scenarij od onog kojeg režira Gadafi... a moglo bi... prisjeti se samo našeg javnog duga...


Žao mi je što si pročitala samo prvi dio moje molitve. Molim za mir u cijelom svijetu, krenuvši od mog srca, doma, obitelji, okoline pa nadalje. I do LIbije, da. 
Pretpostavljam da misliš na javni dug prije 20 godina? Pa koliki nam je javni dug sada? PUno veći nego što je bio za cijelu Jugu od kako je postojala. 
A vidjet ćemo za 10, 20 godina što će LIbijcima donijeti demokracija koju im nameće Amerika. 
Isto što i nama. 
Neš ti demokracije dok si rob na blagajni, u Kamenskom, McDonaldsu, robnoj kući... gdje god....

----------


## Aurora*

Poziv na prosvjed u subotu nova je tema na Potpomognutoj za sve koju su za akciju kao reakciju na jucerasnju Milinovicevu objavu rezultata.

----------


## Jelena

> aj taco otvaraj, i piši da je rendes u zg kraj kokica, a oćemo da rijeka, split i zg imaju iste ili slične  transparente


Ja ne kužim cure s topika _Split_, tamo neki ZEN film igra. *Pinky*, u čemu je fora? Samo se na optimizam fura, kao da će optimizam pokrenuti stvari bez da se mrdne prstom.

----------


## petarpan

> hvala ljube na objašnjenju. kad se tako sroči, vidim smisao.


ja ne vidim, žao mi je..e sad, je li to zato što sam plavuša  :Razz:  ili zato što vidim rupe između svega toga...
No, ovo su nam "prvi", bar prvi ovakvi "svehrvatski" prosvjedi..Možda nešto naučimo usput. I dalje thumbs up

----------


## petarpan

I da se nadovežem..jako jako sam happy što se ova grupa dogovara...Ako i danas prođete Vukovarskom, naći ćemo vas, to je naša trasa  :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

Mislila sam na javni dug od DANAS koji će tvoja djeca plaćati dok u Libiji bude na snazi McDonalds demokracija!

----------


## jasna09

Super, znači ima nas ipak nekoliko i za danas. Stvarno me je ovo razveselilo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

Ma SikaPika, ne svađam se s tobom, imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje i ono je ok. Slažem se da je gore da, pogotovo kod vas, pobijedi HDSSB ili neka druga još gora stranka. Ni sama ne znam za koga glasati, jedino mogu protiv a ne za, ali imam obvezu po prvi put kad Hrvati otkrivaju demokraciju - pa makar neartikuliranim zahtjevima na ulici - u tome sudjelovati. Ovo je početak možda nekog odgovornog građanskog ponašanja, možda nekog obilnijeg izlaska na izbore... (možda, dopusti mi da sanjam!), a to mi je trenutno puno važnije od Jadrankine smjene. Jer osviještenim građanima će se u budućnosti puno teže manipulirati - a ako je to krajnji cilj ja zadovoljna.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Slažem se sa Ksenom, do sad smo uvijek sve šutke trpili barem se nešto pokrenulo pa nek vide da se ne može od nas praviti tolike budale. Mislim ni ja ne znam što ćemo dalje tko će nas izbaviti iz ovih govana, ali mislim da smo takli dno pa vidjet ćemo da li će promjene ići na bolje ili na gore, a mislim da puno gore ne možemo.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja sam se slagala s pinky i petar pan, al i ksena mudro zbori  :Smile:

----------


## prima

> I ok je prosvjedima rušiti neke zakone, zahtjevati bolja prava radnika i sl., ali rušiti vladu na ovaj način je meni bezveze.* KOliko bi samo koštali novi izbori?* A onaj tko bi došao na čelo te vlade, što bi nam ponudio? Početak od nule. 
> Do ovog stanja nije došlo preko noći, pustimo neka vrijeme odradi svoje. I budimo kritični, da, krenuvši od sebe.


meni je ovo ko iz jacinih usta. 
a koliko nas košta ova vlada? svi njeni tajkuni i lopovi? mi smo dosad samo u novinama pročitali da su još jučer cijenjeni članovi *ove vlade* ukrali xy kuna. nitko još lovu nije vratio. tako da mislim da ostanak ove vlade košta puno previše.

----------


## Pinky

pitanje o cijeni novih izbora je smiješno, jer smo na pragu novih izbora. bili oni (lupam) 8 mjeseci prije ili kasnije, novac je za njih trebao biti osiguran.

----------


## linalena

Kako je meni žao i neugodno, umjesto na prosvjede odjurila doma da muža otpeljam na hitnu. Krećemo 
Srcem i dušom sam u prosvjedima

----------


## cranky

> I ok je prosvjedima rušiti neke zakone, zahtjevati bolja prava radnika i sl., ali rušiti vladu na ovaj način je meni bezveze. KOliko bi samo koštali novi izbori? A onaj tko bi došao na čelo te vlade, što bi nam ponudio? Početak od nule. 
> Do ovog stanja nije došlo preko noći, pustimo neka vrijeme odradi svoje. I budimo kritični, da, krenuvši od sebe.


Čekaj malo, izbori su ionako predviđeni za ovu godinu i lova bi za njih TREBALA bit osigurana. Isto tako bilo mi je vrlo nedemokratski kad referendum nije održan (jedan od izlika zašto) jer u proračunu nema love za njega  :Rolling Eyes:  Čekaj malo, nismo li mi u demokraciji??? Znači svake godine se može desit nekakav referendum i lova za njega uvijek treba bit osigurana. Ili sam ja naivna  :Rolling Eyes:  a vjerojatno jesam.
Šta ti to znači "pustimo neka vrijeme odradi svoje"? Da još malo kradu lovu koje nema i da nas još malo zadužuju????
E sad, mislim da dolazimo do najvećeg problema, koga izabrati. Naravno da nam se svi više gade,  a isto tako meni se čini da oporba u ovom trenutku nekako ni ne želi, u stvari, doć na vlast jer znaju šta ih čeka.
Na žalost, tko god da dođe gore, a ko bude želio radit pošten posao i stvarno jednom zauvijek izvest ovu državu na pravi put morat će, po meni, za početak JAKO kresat sve da bi uopće isplivali negdje, a tek onda počeli gradit nešto.
Strah me samo da ovaj naš napokon probuđeni narod  :Naklon:  to ne shvaća i da neće dopustit vremena da netko poslije odradi pošten posao, odnosno da ne može ni pod razno bit bolje nakon izbora, može samo bit još gore u nekom određenom periodu prije nego krene na bolje.

----------


## cranky

> Kako je meni žao i neugodno, umjesto na prosvjede odjurila doma da muža otpeljam na hitnu. Krećemo 
> Srcem i dušom sam u prosvjedima


 Nadam se da nije nešto strašno.

----------


## gala1979

> Kako je meni žao i neugodno, umjesto na prosvjede odjurila doma da muža otpeljam na hitnu. Krećemo 
> Srcem i dušom sam u prosvjedima


Drži se Linalena!

----------


## SikaPika

Ma joj, žao mi je što sam se uopće upuštala u raspravu na ovu temu jer sam vam ja kao lala iz onog vica: poslali lalu u rat, a on se sa svima pomirio. Eto. Nisam ja za prosvjede iako sam, kao, neki anarhist u duši i ljevičar po političkom opredjeljenju. Anarhistički odbijam svako trošenje novaca na gluposti  :Wink: 
Kontam da je kod vas u Zg drugačije jer meni stvarno ni na kraj pameti ne bi bilo u Osijeku izaći na ulicu i stati iza tamo neke mladeži HDSSB-A. 
I kad vas čitam, kad vidim za što su sve ljudi počeli izlaziti na ulice, slažem se s vama i podržavam vas. 

SAd ću ispasti totalni seljo beljo, ali eto, gotovo da ni ne palim TV, nisam pojma imala da izbori trebaju biti ove godine. Posipam se pepelom, go*nima...

Kada sam rekla da treba pustiti da vrijeme odradi svoje - mislila sam na to da se počeo odmotavati klupko oko korumprianih političara, vjerujem i pod pritiskom EU. 
Tim više što stvarno ne znam koga izabrati. Majke mi, otići ću na izbore, prekrižiti listić i doviđenja. Za ovakvu ljevicu NEĆU glasati. 

A što se kresanja tiče. Hm, pa koliko znam, krenulo se kresati po javnim službama pa se to narodu, naravno, ne sviđa. 
Trebalo bi krenuti od onih kod kojih bi se osjetilo kada bi im se oduzelo, no, valjda će i do toga doći.

----------


## dorotea24

Sretna sam zbog prosvjeda jer ljudi konačno reagiraju na sve ovo što nam se u državi događa. Mislim da u Hrvatskoj postoje ljudi koji znaju kako samo ne mogu doći do izražaja i ne mogu djelovati na način na koji bi trebalo jer je prevelika mreža  ispletena i kad netko hoće učiniti nešto pozitivno već postavljene sheme ga jednostavno u tome uguše. Zato treba izaći na ulicu i pokazati zube da vide svi kako nismo više ovce za šišanje i neka znaju da će se isto dogoditi i onima koji idući dođu na vlast.  Ove prosvjede ne shvaćam kao prosvjede prvenstveno protiv ove vlasti, nego protiv lopovluka i lošeg vođenja države što kao uzrok. Korak po korak

----------


## cvijeta73

> Kontam da je kod vas u Zg drugačije jer meni stvarno ni na kraj pameti ne bi bilo u Osijeku izaći na ulicu i stati iza tamo neke mladeži HDSSB-A. 
> .


ovo ne bih ni ja. to je upravo ono o čemu priča pinky, ako se ne varam.  :Undecided:

----------


## dorotea24

> Kontam da je kod vas u Zg drugačije jer meni stvarno ni na kraj pameti ne bi bilo u Osijeku izaći na ulicu i stati iza tamo neke mladeži HDSSB-A.


sugrađanko izađi i bori se ne za rušenje vlasti nego za rušenje režima. mislim da se ljudi bore protiv toga, a ne da zagovaraju pojedine političke stranke. treba rušiti lopovluk, korupciju, kriminal, te kleptomane i nesposobne, ali podobne. takvi su svugdje, nema ispravne stranke, režim je kriv i zato trebamo pokazati da to više ne toleriramo. da nismo stoka sitnog zuba, ovce i indijanci :Grin:

----------


## s3ja

> S3ja, samo ispravak netočnog navoda: mislim da tu nema nas/vas/njih/onih koji nisu,kako kažeš, na strani prosvjeda, samo imamo malo drukčije viđenje stvari.
> I onda kažeš da su tu prosvjedi da se čuje glas naroda. E pa baš to ti je to...Od cijele šume koju "mi" nazivamo neartikuliranost ne čuje se ništa. Nažalost.


Kako ne? Ima ljudi koji prosvjeduju, ljudi koji ne prosvjeduju, onih koji nejdu ali podržavaju ih, kao i onih koji nejdu jer smatraju da nemaju smisla...Vjerujem da nitko od ljudi koji zaista imaju teške životne situacije ne smatraju da su prosvjedi loši, bezvezni, neartikulirani....

Za razliku od tebe, ja u toj šumi čujem mnogo toga...A ponajviše to da je ljudima jako teško, u tolikoj mjeri da se brinu za egzistenciju sebe i svoje djece koja je itekako ugrožena, kao i to da im je dosta da ih se ignorira.

----------


## s3ja

> Ni sama ne znam za koga glasati, jedino mogu protiv a ne za, ali imam obvezu po prvi put kad Hrvati otkrivaju demokraciju - pa makar neartikuliranim zahtjevima na ulici - u tome sudjelovati. *Ovo je početak možda nekog odgovornog građanskog ponašanja, možda nekog obilnijeg izlaska na izbore... (možda, dopusti mi da sanjam!), a to mi je trenutno puno važnije od Jadrankine smjene. Jer osviještenim građanima će se u budućnosti puno teže manipulirati - a ako je to krajnji cilj ja zadovoljna*.


Jako lijepo rečeno...

----------


## Angie75

Ksena, odlično rečeno. I super je da prosvjedi ne jenjavaju. Zamislite da je sve ostalo na onom prvom, tko bi ga se danas više uopće sjećao?

----------


## petarpan

> Kako ne? Ima ljudi koji prosvjeduju, ljudi koji ne prosvjeduju, onih koji nejdu ali podržavaju ih, kao i onih koji nejdu jer smatraju da nemaju smisla...Vjerujem da nitko od ljudi koji zaista imaju teške životne situacije ne smatraju da su prosvjedi loši, bezvezni, neartikulirani....
> 
> Za razliku od tebe, ja u toj šumi čujem mnogo toga...A ponajviše to da je ljudima jako teško, u tolikoj mjeri da se brinu za egzistenciju sebe i svoje djece koja je itekako ugrožena, kao i to da im je dosta da ih se ignorira.


Tu-na ovom topicu NEMA ,koliko zapažam, nikoga tko je protiv a i isto mi se čini, da nitko nije rekao da su mu/joj prosvjedi bezvezni, loši ,besmisleni. Ugl.se spominjala neartikuliranost. Ali ne u smislu onoga što ti ili ja čujemo u toj šumi, kad od šume ne čuju oni kojima je to upučeno. To je moja poanta kada govorim o neartikuliranosti. Mislila sam da sam to dovoljno puta naglasila kroz postove na ovom topicu. No, neka još jednom

----------


## sanja-m

Ja sam dusom za prosvjede ali jos uvijek se nisam pojavila na njima. Zato se zahvaljujem svima onima koji prosvjeduju protiv vlade (naravno bez javno nepriličnih istupa i radnji), jer to cine i u moje ime. Pernar kakav god da je - dobar je za prosvjede. Milanovic (ili netko drugi dovoljno jak iz ne-radikalnih oporbenih stranaka) kakav god da je, dobar je kao alternativa tj. nasljednik ove vlade.
Drugim rijecima: kad se susretnes s necim losim, sto biras kad nemas nista dovoljno dobro sto se nudi? Biras manje zlo. Zato ja sam za prakticnost. Nema nista od cekanja princa na bijelom konju (u prijevodu neizlazenja na izbore jer ti se nista pametno ne nudi kao opcija na izborima). Ovu vladu treba srusiti, pa onda nakon toga i onu sljedecu ako nije dobra. Valja "odljustiti" slojeve politicara dok se ne dodje do iole zdravog tkiva, a izbori su najefikasnije sredstvo u demokraciji. U ovom trenutku ubrzavanje izbora je dobrodoslo.
Zasto su prosvjedi neartikulirani - jer se prosvjeduje PROTIV, a ne ZA. Artikuliranost donose politicari, a takvih ima jako malo na prosvjedima. Nije mi zao zbog toga - dapace. Neka se cuje sto kako gradjani zive, sto misle o relevantnim temama, kako dozivljavaju trenutak u kojem zivimo. Zove li se to jačanje civilnog društva i buđenje građanskog aktivizma? Kako god - drago mi je da se prosvjeduje.

----------


## petarpan

Znaš što je meni zanimljivo? Da se uz ove prosvjede nikako ne javljaju naši važni i vrli intelektualci, koji su inače skloni gađanju vlasti jezikom...Nije moguće da baš nemaju što za reći...

----------


## Jelena

Ja bih rekla da je to zbog neartikuliranosti prosvjeda. Mislim da je jedan veći problem antieuropski kontekst prosvjeda, jača desnica itd. Bio je komentar od Drakulićke, ne znam je l još uvijek, koja upozorava da treba masu ipak kanalizirati, jer će joj doći spasitelj u obliku nekog novog Hitlera. Naravno da naši Hrvatine odmah graknu što Srpkinja ima govoriti u Hrvatskoj. Neki "jako dobro" podnose kritiku.

----------


## SikaPika

dorotea, vjeruješ li mi da nemam pojma kada se i gdje u Osijeku što događa, znam da su MM školu gađali ciglama, ali ne prosvjednici nego klinci iz Emše 
sanja-m, sviđa mi se ovo o ljuštenju tkiva, a i ostatak posta




> Znaš što je meni zanimljivo? Da se uz ove prosvjede nikako ne javljaju naši važni i vrli intelektualci, koji su inače skloni gađanju vlasti jezikom...Nije moguće da baš nemaju što za reći...


Potpis
To se i ja cijelo vrijeme pitam. Istina, niti ne gledam TV, ne čitam baš novine, ali skužila bih već negdje nešto. Evo, petkom uveče upalim TV i onda nabasam na onih petero kretena u emisiji Peti dan. TAko mi dignu tlak da bih TV bacila kroz prozor. Četiri stara prdonje i ona, ma, ne znam ni kako bih ju nazvala.

----------


## s3ja

A ja ponavljam ovo - za mene ovi prosvjedi uopće nisu neartikulirani. Apsolutno mi je jasno zašto su ljudi na cesti i što poručuju. A tome što ih ovi "gore" ne čuju nije razlog nejasnoća poruka, već njihova debela koža i ogromno sebeljubje i totalno iskrivljene vrijednosti i moral koji sve više prevladavaju.

Evo linkovi za dva pisma jedne profesorice, otvorena pisma, a tiču se upravo ove situacije.

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/javno...-clanak-247727

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ankic...-clanak-264843




> Narod je izišao na ulicu. Zaboravimo one usputne, uvijek prateće i zalutale, ili pak potkupljene pojedince koji prave nerede, izazivaju nasilje i obezvređuju sve one koje je njihova osobna stvarnost - zlo i jad istjerao na ulicu, kao i one koji su im se pridružili iz solidarnosti i humanosti.
> Ovaj bunt nije nastao iz obijesti, dosade ili želje za osobnim isticanjem. (Iako ima i toga.) Ovaj bunt je nastao iz očaja i osjećaja nemoći da se nešto promijeni i poboljša. Ovaj bunt ne bi smio biti uperen ni prema kome osobno. Ovaj bunt je rezultat općeg stanja izazvanog općom svjetskom krizom i našom domaćom nesposobnošću, nemarom i „baš me briga“ filozofijom.

----------

